# Go Vet



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ6cCPbA8jo&feature=related]YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 21, 2010)

I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.



He took his US flag.. he left their rag lying there..


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

wonder why the little cockroach didn't haul his rag back up the pole?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.
> ...



I thought those were both the storeowner's flags.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag



That dude is a patriot to the core!!

Fuck Mexico!!


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Well, they were. til he flew them illegally then the US Flag became the property of a US citizen.. a VET which is as it should be.


----------



## The Infidel (May 21, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.






 *BRAVO JIM!!!!* 


I understand that it was their flag, but they obvoiusly didnt have the least amount of respect for it. Looked like a prop to piss off Americans to me.
I personally would have done the same thing.

Oh, and I see that dumbass had nothing to say about it. Probably didnt speak a lick of engrish


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag


RIGHT ON BROTHER!

Should have taken that mexican rag home and used it for toilet paper though!


----------



## The Infidel (May 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Should have taken that mexican rag home and used it for toilet paper though!




I wouldnt let that rag touch my supple buttocks


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.
> ...



That was HIS American flag?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

The Infiel said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the man's sentiment but I dont like him taking another person's property like that.
> ...



Oh I wish they would have tried taking that flag from him. That dude meant business!


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag
> ...



I simply cannot understand why our American Citizens of Hispanic descent wouldn't be in your corner politically.   It is a puzzlement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



If it wasn't, it is now!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



American citizens of any decent shouldn't dishonor the American flag and if they do then they shouldn't be entitled to call themselves American citizens.  But I suppose you and your ilk hasn't pledged an allegiance to your country. As a matter of fact I beleive you and you ilk do not love your country enough to speak up when it's being disrespected, you are more comfortable defending illegal aliens than standing with Americans defending American laws.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yeah.. it's called forfeiting the right to own..


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



well if getting them to be in our corner means letting them fly their flag on top of ours.. no thanks.. unless of course they be in Mexico..


----------



## Angelhair (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





_What's the puzzle?  Many of the new naturalized citizens still give their loyalty and allegiance to their country of birth....and especially the mexicans.  The majority of americans of mexican descent feel very much loyalty and allegiance to the USA!_


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Hey LL. ......Just hop on over to my "victims of illegal alien crimes" thread over in current events.

You'll see exactly what that skanky lil' pissant dyke is all about!

Dumber than a box of rocks!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I have no doubt that what you say is true, I will take your advice and check out that thread.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Really?  Can you cite the law that covers that?


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



As do all the various enclaves of foreign born people in NYC, Boston, Philadelphia, etc.   That  doesn't make them any less proud to be here in America....but apparently some selfish, short-sighted xenophobic people can't stand others hanging onto their former culture in any way....forgetting that over 50% of OUR culture is foreign in origin.


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag


 More than likely the business owner was ignorant of the law...certainly the bearded doofus had no real right to do what he did...not to mention he crumpled the United States Flag up like a piece of trash! I hope he didn't cut it with his knife, it was hard to tell from the video.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag
> ...



oh ravi,, great defender of mexico.. you go girl,,, feel better now? doya?


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag
> ...



ignorance is no excuse. you are supposed to know the law.


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

Is it actually a law? How odd and un-American. Sounds more like something the Nazis or Commies would do.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Is it actually a law? How odd and un-American. Sounds more like something the Nazis or Commies would do.



is what actually a law? and since when did laws interest mexicans?


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Is it actually a law? How odd and un-American. Sounds more like something the Nazis or Commies would do.
> ...


It would interest me if I were a "Mexican" and there was a video floating around showing someone maliciously damaging my property.

btw, how do you know they were Mexicans? I can't tell by looking at them, what's your secret?


----------



## The Infidel (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> btw, how do you know they were Mexicans? I can't tell by looking at them, what's your secret?



Its called common sense..... it _was_ a mescin flag right? Not Honduran or NIKer-a-guan.


Oh, I forgot, common sense isnt all that common


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



maybe cause they were flying a mexican flag.. oh I dunnno.. whatdoyathink? asswipe.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

The Infiel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > btw, how do you know they were Mexicans? I can't tell by looking at them, what's your secret?
> ...



not in the libturd wing.. it's not.


----------



## The Infidel (May 21, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> not in the libturd wing.. it's not.



Liberalism is a mental disorder.... they cant help it


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Is it actually a law? How odd and un-American. Sounds more like something the Nazis or Commies would do.



In Willow's Amerika, 'real' Amerikans have the right to take and/or destroy the property of others they deem unworthy.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



So, they are definitely Mexicans, and not Amerikans of Mexican descent.   I guess they've since been deported then.


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Maybe she can move to Arizona and help round up brown people.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 21, 2010)

It appears that the cameraman was under 21.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.



it's certainly the way the mexicancocaroches and the libturds like it. breaking and entering, identity theft. murder, kidnapping and drug peddling and human trafficking and sex slavery,, your morals are just astounding.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



why would Americans fly a mexican flag? doyathink?


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wait...I thought she said she WAS in Errizona.    I bet she spends her time between posts spotting all the Illegal Looking people and reporting them to ICE.   That's what 'real' Amerikans do, you know.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



If it is a Mexican restaurant.   A Mexican American social club.   Cinco de Mayo.  Mexican Independence Day.

Why does a British Pub fly a British flag?   (and yes, they do....with no crazy knife welding men going after them either...imagine that)


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.
> ...



See, In Willow's Amerika, the solution to all that is to rip someone else's property down and destroy it.    That'll show 'em, eh?


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> It appears that the cameraman was under 21.


It wouldn't surprise me to find out that the flags were being flown properly and someone came along and switched them, call the media and put the bearded guy up to what he did.



Maybe that dude that likes to dress up like a pimp.


----------



## Ravi (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.
> ...


No offense, Willow, but you sound like a German circa 1938.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Please do not insult Germans.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



so you'd rather call me a nazi deny these things are happening?? I think I can live with that.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Live with that?     I bet it made  you stand a little taller.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



califonicating libturds do not much impress me.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



How's your boycott doing, btw?


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



in fact californicating libturds don't impress vewy many people.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I know...that's why we don't have very many people living in our state nor visiting our state.   We're virtually empty.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you are broke is what you are.. that tickles the crap outta me. you deserve it.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Actually I'm doing quite well.  Thank you for asking.   And CA "broke" is in better shape economically than AZ....


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Go Arizona.. fuck those californicators.. that's my motto..


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It's Hate, but it's a Dry Hate.   Brought to you by that fine, outstanding example of a Amerikan Konservative, Willow Tree.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



*i love arizona.. Nix those bigoted californicators *


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...



Ah yes, big letters.  Shows you are really taking some serious action here.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



still creaming in yer drawers at Arizona's plight californicator.. it's one of the few pleasures you have left in yer nasty little life.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Why would I do that?   And why would you fantasize about me doing that?


----------



## Luissa (May 21, 2010)

How is Arizona going to google?


----------



## Luissa (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...



can you call someone a bigot, when you are a bigot?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.
> ...


She has sex with members of her sex. It doesn't get anymore disgusting than that. She has no morals, OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



just for the record.. I am of the opinion that a person's sex life is their own business. and just like being old,, it is something you cannot change. so I won't engage in bashing someone regarding their sexual preferences. Her stupidity and politics gives me ammo enough.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> How is Arizona going to google?



Hee Hee!


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I am always happy to showcase your version of civilized discourse.


----------



## WillowTree (May 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes I can. You Luissa are a bigot.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


That's your choice, Willow. Just as it is their CHOICE to live like perverted freaks. After all, they weren't born that way.

But yeah, as long as they keep it in the closet, that's fine. Not a good thing for them to flaunt it in my face, though. Not if they value the looks of their own!


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2010)

Still seeing those AZ cars on our roads.   One pulled out of a Wal Mart right in front of me today.   Fortunately, I am a defensive driver.


----------



## WillowTree (May 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Still seeing those AZ cars on our roads.   One pulled out of a Wal Mart right in front of me today.   Fortunately, I am a defensive driver.



one of your californicators probably stole it.


----------



## xotoxi (May 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> wonder why the little cockroach didn't haul his rag back up the pole?


 
Because the rope was cut.

Catch up with the rest of us.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Still seeing those AZ cars on our roads.   One pulled out of a Wal Mart right in front of me today.   Fortunately, I am a defensive driver.
> ...




LOL...how's your boycott doing, Willow?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You cannot be that stupid. I could tell they were mexicans by the flag they were flying. Did you think they were Canadians?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.



Your spelling of America is very telling. And you supposedly served? I had my doubts about that and now I'm quite convinced that you have never served this country.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Lol....coming from someone who proudly claims Texas is not part of the US.  Oh boy.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.
> ...



You're a whiny anti-American self righteous **** so I doubt any Vet cares about your chilidish accusations.  What do you say to those non-Citizen mexicans fighting in Iraq and Afghanistan and dying in a uniform for a country they are not even Citizens of?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



bodecea's no vet. wise up!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are a liar. I have never claimed that Texas wasn't part of the US.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Your sig says differently.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




You ignored the question.

Plus, your standard is pretty silly. If someone says US of KKKmerica does that mean that person has lied about having served?


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Let us remember that in Amerika, you are allowed to take or destroy the property of those you perceive to not be Amerikan.  It is the Amerikan way.
> ...



OMIGOD!!!! Are you truely that dense?       I live in America....Willow (and you and a few others) want to live in Amerika.   You support the Amerikan Way...your brain power is just more evidence of that.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That's ok, I still get my retirement at the beginning of each month....thank you for your taxes helping to pay for that, btw.   (That is, until you whiney Texans finally get off your duffs and secede already)


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Give it up, Lonestar has had that pointed out again and again...he lives in his own bi-polar world.   Or, in other words...Amerika.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The irony made it unavoidable. There is a pathology largely grounded in the abasence of liberty and personal identity.  That is why people like lonestar are incapable of separating a criticism on America from themselves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



My sig a quote from Sam Houston you moron, not me. And if you understood when he made that statement the context would be pretty obvious.  

"Texas has yet to learn submission to any oppression, come from what source it may." 
~Sam Houston~


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



No but I 'd have my doubts about his loyalty to this country.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



More proof that you a an idiot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Why criiticize America at all? Are you that ashamed of being an American?


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I didn't say you authored the sig you dumbfuck.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Proof you are clueless about basic American principles.  You are a displaced Saudi Prince....without the money or power.

You've also ignored the question again.  What do you say to those Mexicans who are not Citizens yet are fighting and dying in American military uniforms?


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



&#8220;Texas will again lift *it's* [sic]head and *stand among the nations*. It ought to do so, for *no country* upon the globe can compare with it in natural advantages.&#8221;


Texas as a Nation, not a state....and under your nic it says "Texas Republic"   

You're not fooling anyone, you know.  Your plausible deniability isn't very plausible.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



As I would someone who puts as their Nic and their Signature stuff about Texas as its own Nation/Republic....particularly at a time where there is a vocal Texas secession movement.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Priceless!!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



No you just attributed his quote made 140 some odds years ago to what you think I believe in 2010.  

Apparently you're the dumbfuck!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I didn't ignoere the question again since you only asked it once. 

I would tell them that they are some lucky bastards that their service gives them a fast track to citizenship and I bet you they wouldn't place a Mexican flag above Ol' Glory.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


And if they do, they should righfully expect their rag to be torn down. It's about protocol. You DON'T come here and disrespect our flag!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




I'm proud of my Texas heritage. I'm proud of the fact that my ancestors fought and died to make Texas a Republic, the only state to be its own sovereign nation.Their victory won the rights to land not only what is today Texas but also parts of Oklahoma, Kansas, Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico. 






And I'm proud that my family was/is represented in every war from the American Revolution to the current war in Afghanistan. 

Just because you despise your country doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You have a problem with facts.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So.  You put up a quote from 140 years ago on a 2010 message board.......why?    


You are seriously braindamaged, aren't  you?


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ah yes...Texas.   Made up of Illegal Immigrants from the states who would not honor their promises to the country they had entered....and didn't like Mexico's policy about NO SLAVES.    Texas.   Even Andrew Jackson didn't want you.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Actually, I have no problem with facts...and reading what you have voluntarily put in your nic and signature.  

Your plausible  deniability has more holes in it than the front door of the Alamo.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Because I like the quote.

hahaha another lame insult.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Now don't be jealous!


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You just admitted Texas is not part of the US.  Dumbfuck.

Here's your home site:
Republic of Texas Official Site


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Look at the flag in your avatar, Butch............What does it say?

You do realize that ALL states are republics, don't you?.......Oh wait, never mind!

Christ, you're a fucking idiot!


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Of COURSE  you like it, Capt. Obvious.   And we know WHY you like it.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My family, on one side, is FROM Texas.   They got out.   A sign of intelligence.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You say that and then call ME an idiot?       


Texas was a Republic for 10  years (because we wouldn't take them even tho they begged)

California was a Republic for only a few days.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Republic

Please name any other state that was/is a Republic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No I never said any such thing dumbass! I'm well aware that Texas has been part of the United States since 1845. You should be aware that Texas was it's on Republic from 1836 to 1845 and it's the only state that can make that claim.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



We? Fact is YOU don't know shit!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



California never was a Republic, just because one guy said it and a few others believed him, for a few days, doesn't make that state it's own sovereign nation.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Oh my....you huff and puff a lot, don't  you?


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


So, you disagree with Wicked Jester.    Too funny.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



that bodeccer, she be the best dead horse beater evah!


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar can't even spin very well.   Not even a good Texas two-faced two-step.   How sad.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes, if he's suggesting that each state is it's own sovereign nation. But I think he's referring ot the type of government that each state has. Like the US as a whole, each state has a republic form of government.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ah, making excuses, I see.


Actually I think it's funny that California was a Republic for a little over 20 days before it got snapped up by the U.S. while Texas had to beg for 10 years before the U.S. let them in.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




He's trying to walk the same bowlshit Texas line.  The one where you are a proud American in one convo and in another snub your nose at anyone who isn't in/from Texas.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


That's it exactly. Each state has it's own set of laws, seperate from federal law. They govern themselves, seperate of the fed gov., as a republic would.

Not that Bodecea would ever understand.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Oh, trust me...I recognise your stupidity when I see it.   *snicker  "all states are republics"  *snicker.


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You said Texas is its own sovereign Nation.  You didn't say it "was" but actually used present tense.

Also, Texas is not the only State to be its own Republic.  Every State in the US is its own Republic you dumbfuck.  That's why they do not all have the same State laws.


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Then why didn't you correct lonestar when he claimed texas is the only republic in the US?


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



All states are republics.  When MA legalized same sex marriage and passed mandatory healthcare those laws applied only to MA and not all of the US.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



No you're wrong every state has a republic form of government but only Texas was it's own sovereign nation. You stupid fuck!


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



A territory with borders and it's own republic government is the definition of a Republic you dumbfucking wetback cocksucker.

It's also funny to see you backpedal.  First you claimed Texas is its own sovereign nation buy now you are saying it "was."  Must be why you quote Houston in your sig so be honest and admit you desire that quote to become a reality.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Are you really as stupid as you portray yourself to be? I may have said 'is" instead of "was" but only you would have a hissy fit over it. 

Wetback? Looks like the racist has come out of the closet. 

Fact is dumbass Texas was its own sovereign nation and your definition isn't correct. Here's two definitions of "republic" and neither one supports your version. 

Educate yourself you stupid fuck!

Main Entry: re·pub·lic 
Pronunciation: \ri-&#712;p&#601;-blik\
Function: noun 
Etymology: French république, from Middle French republique, from Latin respublica, from res thing, wealth + publica, feminine of publicus public  more at real, public
Date: 1604
1 a (1) : a government having a chief of state who is not a monarch and who in modern times is usually a president (2) : a political unit (*as a nation*) having such a form of government b (1) : a government in which supreme power resides in a body of citizens entitled to vote and is exercised by elected officers and representatives responsible to them and governing according to law (2) : a political unit (*as a nation*) having such a form of government c : a usually specified republican government of a political unit <the French Fourth Republic>
2 : a body of persons freely engaged in a specified activity <the republic of letters>
3 : a constituent political and territorial unit of the former nations of Czechoslovakia, the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, or Yugoslavia
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dictionary: re·pub·lic   (r&#301;-p&#365;b'l&#301;k)   
Sponsored LinksWe Elect Conservatives
Fundraising and Compliance Software Free Trial and Download 
All Around Campaigns

Republic Clothing
You can find it on Yahoo! Learn about Republic Clothing 
Search.Yahoo.com

Home > Library > Literature & Language > Dictionary
n.
1.
a.A political order whose head of state is not a monarch and in modern times is usually a president.
b.A nation that has such a political order.
2.
a.A political order in which the supreme power lies in a body of citizens who are entitled to vote for officers and representatives responsible to them.
b.*A nation* that has such a political order.
3.often Republic A specific republican government of *a nation*: the Fourth Republic of France.
4.An autonomous or partially autonomous political and territorial unit belonging to a *sovereign federation*.
5.A group of people working as equals in the same sphere or field: the republic of letters.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

One more thing Curvelight, I never said Texas IS a sovereign nation. So that makes you a fucking liar! 

Now go troll some place else you stupid lying fuck!


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I sincerely apologize.  I had no idea I wasa dealing with authentic nuclear level stoopidity.  From your definition:

government b (1) : a government in which supreme power resides in a body of citizens entitled to vote and is exercised by elected officers and representatives responsible to them and governing according to law.

Gee. Does that sound anything like people electing State representatives? Or a Governor?  A Republic does not have to be a Nation you fuckwad and a Nation is not always a Republic. 

You truly are Texas size stoopid.


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Um...Hawaii?

And Texas was its own country for 10 years because...the US...didn't...want...you. 

Your Lonestar Logic indeed suits you.   Only someone like you would consider that to somehow be a compliment to yourself.


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> One more thing Curvelight, I never said Texas IS a sovereign nation. So that makes you a fucking liar!
> 
> Now go troll some place else you stupid lying fuck!



Yeah...that's why under your nic it says "Republic of Texas"....


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> One more thing Curvelight, I never said Texas IS a sovereign nation. So that makes you a fucking liar!
> 
> Now go troll some place else you stupid lying fuck!



Hmmm....

proud of the fact that my ancestors fought and died to make Texas a Republic, the only state to be its own sovereign nation.


Who posted that?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

Hey you two idiots can hate on Texas all you fucking want. I never thought I'd meet two people that jealous about a state.  Seems you both of two things in common, hating Texas and lying.


----------



## WillowTree (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hey you two idiots can hate on Texas all you fucking want. I never thought I'd meet two people that jealous about a state.  Seems you both of two things in common, hating Texas and lying.



I love San Antonio..


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing Curvelight, I never said Texas IS a sovereign nation. So that makes you a fucking liar!
> ...



Wasn't that in the Fiction board?


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hey you two idiots can hate on Texas all you fucking want. I never thought I'd meet two people that jealous about a state.  Seems you both of two things in common, hating Texas and lying.



How come they have all those "texas is great, texas is heaven on earth" country songs?   Who are they really trying to convince with those?


----------



## WillowTree (May 25, 2010)

They never sing "Californicating Dreamin" anymore!


----------



## WillowTree (May 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMLARtqxCY]YouTube - Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> They never sing "Californicating Dreamin" anymore!



When are you starting that California boycott, Willow?   Unfortunately, I'm still seeing AZ plates on our freeways.


----------



## WillowTree (May 25, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > They never sing "Californicating Dreamin" anymore!
> ...



californicators stole the vehicles,, take notes.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 25, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Suuuuuure.   So that's what you are going to use to mask your abject failure?


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hey you two idiots can hate on Texas all you fucking want. I never thought I'd meet two people that jealous about a state.  Seems you both of two things in common, hating Texas and lying.




Lol...do you wipe your tears with one tampon or two?  You're a fuxxing crybaby from hell because you got schooled on what a "Republic" is and you're pissed that every state in the US is a Republic you dumbfuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you two idiots can hate on Texas all you fucking want. I never thought I'd meet two people that jealous about a state.  Seems you both of two things in common, hating Texas and lying.
> ...



No you're the dumbfuck, your use of the word "republic" is not in the same context as I used it in stating that Texas was once it's own Republic meaning, a political order whose head of state is not a monarch and in modern times is usually a president or a nation that has such a political order.  Hell a republic by definition could mean a group of people working as equals in the same sphere or field. But that's not in the same context as I used it but you're too fucking stupid to understand. 

fuxxing? What are you twelve?


----------



## CurveLight (May 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Every State in the US is currently a Republic you dumbfuck.  You tried to claim States are not Republics so keep trying to spin you whiny bitch.


----------

